
Forbes is Blocking Ad-Blockers - pierre-renaux
http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/12/16/95221/
======
mtgx
This extension fixes that:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fuckfuckadblock/hb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fuckfuckadblock/hbpkckdpldklpnkfacfjpjhajmenaejo)

